
Google App Engine Blog: Open sourcing Thoughtsite, forum for Google App Engine - monkeygrinder
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2010/06/open-sourcing-thoughtsite-discussion.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoogleAppEngineBlog+%28Google+App+Engine+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
eclark
Full text search is the best part of this thing. It was the only thing keeping
me from adopting gae whole sale.

